# Fight Force International: G_Land vs Ching



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

All in on this one


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn I look good lol


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

do you have the inside info then on professional stats, fights styles etc?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

He is 5'9" 182 0-2 fights out if mobile Alabama. He is a "freestyle" fighter that has some flashy kicks. He lost his last fight in August via 1st rd tko. The way I see it going down is he is gonna come put of the gate kicking and swinging like a show girl. I think this because he already told me he doesn't want to touch gloves when we come out. So I think he will throw a head kick right off the bat which I will block and make him eat my right or left fist.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

10000 on G

I saved a little to play with ufc and strikeforce:shame02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1 million on G_Land, if he loses I'm banning his ass


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, I thought about that when I put those odds up, what if he takes a dive for the creds. Glad to see he didn't bet on Ching. They're not worth it G!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

10 000 on G_Land. Take a limb with you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i was thinking of leg kicks for G_land for this fight but maybe he should make a statement by Koing this guy instead of my smart strategy, and his opponent is 0-2 so i think G will KO him


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

100k on our resident mad man, so please rip his freaking heart out, Indiana Jones style 

Or you'll owe me 

Nah, I'll cross all kinds of limbs for you mate, and most importantly, have fun!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

100k on the big man.


now don't lose


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

G_Land, you should go all-in on Ching and lose on purpose.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> G_Land, you should go all-in on Ching and lose on purpose.


Haha, i bet the credits would be worth the loss. :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

1 million on G_Land...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

All 6k in on G!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

2 mill on G! :fight02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

who bet on the other guy?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You don't know that guy? He's so confident in his picks he makes them...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn i cant bet 

oh well i was gunna bet on the other guy, have g_land take a dive and split the profits with him

Edit) ha never mind..did some tweeking and i was able to bet ...nothing to see here folks move along


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

M_D said:


> damn i cant bet
> 
> oh well i was gunna bet on the other guy, have g_land take a dive and split the profits with him


The fight went down 30 or 40 minutes ago according to what he told me last night that's why I shut the bets down then. Can't find the results by googling so I guess have to wait until G_Land comes back on to find out. Bummer!

Btw if you google 'Fight force international results' the 3rd or 4th thing from the top is this thread


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> The fight went down 30 or 40 minutes ago according to what he told me last night that's why I shut the bets down then. Can't find the results by googling so I guess have to wait until G_Land comes back on to find out. Bummer!


its all good.. i edited the post you quoted, sense i dont know the out come iof the fight i did some tweeking so i could bet


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

How do we find out who bet on the other guy?? I will beat him into a living death!!:fight02: 

( with harsh language and unflattering pictures. I'm a cyberbully only):eek02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Your credits are safe my friends. I won TKO in the first! Ching came in with a goofy kick and I sent one down the pipe. Took his back nd tried to slam him but he hooked my leg. I got the take down to half guard. Worked and got the mount and pounded his ass out! I have some good pics and 2 great videos I'm on the road right now I'll throw um up as soon as I can! Thanks for all the support .....Dude pay these ppl their money!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats knew you would do that! Just cause you said so... that's awesome!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Your credits are safe my friends. I won TKO in the first! Ching came in with a goofy kick and I sent one down the pipe. Took his back nd tried to slam him but he hooked my leg. I got the take down to half guard. Worked and got the mount and pounded his ass out! I have some good pics and 2 great videos I'm on the road right now I'll throw um up as soon as I can! Thanks for all the support .....Dude pay these ppl their money!


good work brother just how i thought it would go


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats G!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Good shit buddy, I knew it !


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nicely done, congrats G


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guess I won`t have to ban you yet G.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats G, good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome win G :thumb02: And damn quick^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone needs to make him a GIF of the GnP at the end for his Avatar !


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I should have a better quality vid tomorrow!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Shit double post. Stupid Android


----------

